# Can I take omega-3 fatty acids while on prozac???



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2008)

Is it okay to take omega-3 fatty acid supplements while on prozac? I know omega-3 fatty acids also can help with depression also.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah you shouldn't have a problem. Our bodies need these Omega-3's.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2008)

okay then, i guess it is safe...


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

You sure can. Omega-3 is not an extra medication, its something your body needs anyway, but if you don't get enough in food feel free to take those smelly pills! lol


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2008)

ok... just making sure


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't really like fish, so i need the supplements


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Eat some nuts. EFAs aren't just found in fish. Walnuts are a good source. Flaxseed oil, sunflower oil, borage, and many other oils contain omega 3 and 6. Both are important not just 3. I can't take fish based EFA supplements or they upset my stomach. Flaxseed is even better though. More EFAs and other vitamins than fish oil. Taking it as a liquid is also better than the capsules and cheaper.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I couldnt say because not even my doctor knows about them. but I still take flaxseed oil that contains omega 3's.


----------

